# totally foxed.



## kellyh (Mar 8, 2008)

I am totally foxed…I have a query that is driving me bananas.
About 25 years ago I was listening to ABC radio and heard this wonderful music.
Now I taped this on cassette. 3 or 4 songs that I believe were firstly mozarts
Secondly..cantatas
Thirdly played on the flugelhorn
Anyway I have listened to this cassette many times over the years but never bothered to fnd out what the pieces were called…I seem to have lost this cassette…..
Having just about googled myself out in my vain attempts to rediscover this wonderful music I am not so confused that I am not even sure it was Mozart but could well have been bach or even hayden…probab;y not cantatas…lol….but darned sure it was flugelhorn…anyways I AM blonde haha and my name is Kelly. Can anyone have any idea as to what I am babbling about?....lord I hope so……..cheers…kelly


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.jupitermusic.com/jbi_instruments.aspx?cId=29&lId=2&sId=1

flugelhorn pix above. the instrument came along much later than mozart's time, but that doesn't mean somebody wasn't playing their own transcription using it.
i wonder if you heard a french horn.

ask to question at trumpetherald.com.

dj


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

or, you can go to http://www.mozart-archiv.de/ - every piece Mozart wrote in mp3. Good recordings to. Amazing compression.


----------



## kellyh (Mar 8, 2008)

well.......thanks to you all i have found exactly what has been missing from my life for many years.........
Oboe Quartet in F, KV 370 / 368b

Oboe Concerto in C, KV (314) / KV 271k 
though i am sure there was someone that did a recording in the flugelhorn......


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

that's great!

dj


----------

